

Living Social v.s. Groupon warchest - dbard
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/04/livingsocial-files-to-authorize-up-to-565m-in-series-e-funding/

======
asanwal
A much more thoughtful article on Living Social vs Groupon which the TC
article references - [http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/04/04/livingsocial-
chief-ra...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/04/04/livingsocial-chief-races-
to-escape-shadow-of-groupon/)

